
How to Survive Long Plane Flights - ohjeez
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-22/how-to-survive-the-longest-flight-in-the-world
======
FabHK
The 777 is a great and safe plane, but check seat configurations - many have 9
abreast (either 3-3-3 or 2-5-2), but some operators (Emirates, Qatar, some
United, AA, Air France) put in 10 seats (3-4-3), and that gets very tight.
Some airlines operate both, so check
([http://www.seatguru.com](http://www.seatguru.com)).

I find the A380 much more comfortable and quiet, still better (for pax) than
777, and even 787 and A350.

All of the above for economy class. If you fly in a nice business or first,
you don't care :-)

Personally, I didn't find the better air/higher pressure on the 787 or 350
notably nicer.

Oh, and yes, take a Bose QC headset with noise cancellation - they have in-ear
and on-ear versions.

I also like the tip with special meals. You generally get it first (I normally
choose the Hindu veg), and can sleep right away.

